# Folie lenge berechnen



## michdan (24 Februar 2008)

hallo

Ich brauche hilfe....

Ich habe auf einer machine einen analog sensor (4-20mA) der mir den radius einer folien rolle gibt.
Ich muss jetzt anzeigen wie viel folie auf der rolle ist (% anzeige) und  wie viele cyklen die machine noch machen kann bevor die folie rolle ausgetausch werden muss.

Also ich kenne den radius der rolle, ein zyklus der machine verbraucht 2m folie und die folie ist 0,2 mm dick.

Wie kann ich diese werte berechnen ?

gruss
michael


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
der Umfang eines Kreises ist "Durchmesser * Pi"
Die Restlänge auf deiner Rolle ist :
(aktueller Durchmesser - kleinster Durchmesser) / Folienstärke * mittlerer Durchmesser * Pi
Der mittlere Durchmesser ist :
(aktueller Durchmesser - kleinster Durchmesser) / 2

Damit mütest du nun eigentlich weiterkommen ...
Gruß
LL


----------



## gravieren (24 Februar 2008)

Hi

Das was du machen willst --> Restrollenrechner.


http://www.bhs-world.com/BHS/de/produktloesungen/serviceprodukte/splicerUpgrade/index.php?navId=89



Es gibt verschieden Lösungsansätze. 


Was ich vermisse:
Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers. (Das Ding, das übrigbleibt wenn die Folie leer ist.)

Ich kenne den Ablauf so:
Drehgeber an Rollenmitte.
Messen der Drehzahl.

Messrad an der Folie.
Messen des länge die abgewickelt wurde.

Nach einiger Zeit kann mann daraus die reelle Folienstärke berechnen.


----------



## michdan (24 Februar 2008)

hallo

Danke für die antwort...

Also die Folienstärke kenne ich, die brauche ich nicht zu berechnen und der analog sensor habe ich so eingestellt das ich bei einer vollen folierolle 100% (20ma) messe und bei einer lehre 0% (4ma), dann brauche ich voll nicht den  Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers...???
Der sensor gibt mir den radius direkt.

Wie larry sagt ist  der 
Umfang eines Kreises ist "Durchmesser * Pi" = 2*radius*pi

Dann sollte die restlenge von folie auf der rolle :
(2*radius)/Foliestärke * 2*radius*pi

oder lige ich da falsch ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Februar 2008)

... nicht wirklich ...

Um die Länge des Materials auf deiner Rolle zu berechnen brauchst du den mittleren Durchmesser des Materials. Das wäre dann dein aktueller Durchmesser abzüglich des minimalen Durchmessers (oder wie gravieren geschrieben hat : "Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers") geteilt durch 2.
Dieser Wert geteiilt durch die Folienstärke ergibt dann die Anzahl der Umschlingungen. 

Also wie ich oben schon geschreiben habe :
mittlerer Durchmesser = (aktueller Durchmesser - Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers) / 2
Umschlingungen = mittlerer Durchmesser / doppelte Folienstärke  oder  mittlerer Radius / Folienstärke  
Restlänge = Umschlingungen * mittlerer Durchmesser * Pi

das ergibt dann :

Resttakte = Restlänge / Schnittlänge

Das kannst du dann natürlich zu einer Formel zusammenfassen, wird dadurch aber m.E. unübersichtlich ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## michdan (24 Februar 2008)

Danke...

Ich werde das am montag gleich in meinen program implimentieren....

gruss
michael


----------



## maxi (24 Februar 2008)

Das Volumen,
Noch ein ansatz

Istvolumen - Lehrrohrvolumen / Volumen Folie/m


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Februar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Das Volumen,
> Noch ein ansatz
> 
> Istvolumen - Lehrrohrvolumen / Volumen Folie/m


 
Das würde ich nicht weiter verfolgen ... Um zum Volumen zu kommen mußt du zu dem Ganzen noch Flächen bilden, die du mit der Folienbreite multiplizierst und durch die du schlußendlich wieder kürzt.
Wozu erst etwas hochmultiplizieren, wenn man den Multiplikator hinterher doch wieder herauskürzt ...?
Selbst meine Formeln liessen sich noch beim Zusammenfassen verkleinern ...

@Maxi:  Aber bitte, jeder so wie er mag ...


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Das Volumen,
> Noch ein ansatz
> 
> Istvolumen - Lehrrohrvolumen / Volumen Folie/m



/Scherzmodus
Ok maxi, wie währe es denn mit der Messung der Leitfähigkeit?
Oder probieren wir es doch mit der Berechnung über den "Ballistischen Wurf", einziges Problem, immer wieder die Rolle durch die Gegend zu schmeißen.  
Scherzmodus/

PS: Maxi, wenn du scherzt, solltest du das auch kennzeichnen  !


----------



## Slartibartfass (24 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Maxi, wenn du scherzt, solltest du das auch kennzeichnen  !



Hmm, evtl. sehe ich das Problem nicht, aber ich finde den Vorschlag von Maxi recht elegant. Man könnte ihn allerdings noch verfeinern, da hat Larry Recht. Ich würde von der Fläche ausgehen. Also die Fläche, die man sieht wenn man auf die 0,2mm mal 2m des abzuschneidenden Stückes schaut.

bis dann
 ...


----------



## maxi (24 Februar 2008)

Mit Volumen kann man es für alles verwenden 
Hast du 10 cm Durchmesser sind es zum Beispiel je nach Folienstärke 1000m
Hast du 5 cm Durchmesser sidn es nur noch 100 Meter etc.


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2008)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Hmm, evtl. sehe ich das Problem nicht, aber ich finde den Vorschlag von Maxi recht elegant. Man könnte ihn allerdings noch verfeinern, da hat Larry Recht. Ich würde von der Fläche ausgehen. Also die Fläche, die man sieht wenn man auf die 0,2mm mal 2m des abzuschneidenden Stückes schaut.
> 
> bis dann
> ...



Ich hatte es genauso gemeint, wie Larry es ja schon sagte, man rechnet mehr als nötig.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Februar 2008)

... wenn es unbedingt einer Alternative bedarf dann gefällt mir die Variante mit dem "ballisitischem Wurf" von Ralle noch am Besten. Das hätte wenigstens noch Anforderungs-Charakter ...


----------



## Pizza (25 Februar 2008)

Also irgendwie kann ich der Sache soo nicht ganz folgen 


Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... nicht wirklich ...
> 
> Um die Länge des Materials auf deiner Rolle zu berechnen brauchst du den mittleren Durchmesser des Materials. Das wäre dann dein aktueller Durchmesser abzüglich des minimalen Durchmessers (oder wie gravieren geschrieben hat : "Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers") geteilt durch 2.
> Dieser Wert geteiilt durch die Folienstärke ergibt dann die Anzahl der Umschlingungen.
> ...


 
Umfang eine Kreise ist soweit klar, damit ergibt sich beim Messen des Durchmessers die Länge der Folie auf der äußeren Lage der Rolle.
D.h bei kleiner werdenden Durchmesser ändert sich die Länge der Folie je Umschlingung.
Deshlab habe ich Probleme mit dieser Formel:


> Restlänge = Umschlingungen * mittlerer Durchmesser * Pi


Der Durchmesser der Rolle verringert sich ja mit jeder Umdrehung um das Doppelte der Folienstärke ??

Soll man jetzt für die Restlänge der Folie das Ergebnis in einer Schleife x-mal aufaddieren (x = restliche Umschlingungen) mit gemessenen Durchmesser-2*Schleifenzähler ??

unabhängig davon, das dies mir zuviel Aufwand wäre, kommt es bei der Erfassung des momentanen Durchmessers bei einer Folienstärke von 0,2mm zu solch gravierenden Messfehlern, das man den Rest der Rolle eher schätzen als genau berechnen sollte.

Wenn man weis, wieviel Folie auf einer vollen Rolle ist (Bsp. 2500m bei 300 mm Durchmesser) und man den Durchmesser des leeren Rollenkörpers kennt kann man dies doch in einen Verhältnis setzen.
Nur leider ändert sich die Restlänge der Folie nicht linear mit abnehmenden Rollendurchmesser.

Entweder stehe ich da jetzt voll auf dem Schlauch, oder hab ich einen Denkfehler :???:

Gruß

Pizza


----------



## gravieren (25 Februar 2008)

Hi



> @Pizza
> 
> Wenn man weis, wieviel Folie auf einer vollen Rolle ist (Bsp. 2500m bei 300 mm Durchmesser) und man den Durchmesser des leeren Rollenkörpers kennt kann man dies doch in einen Verhältnis setzen.
> Nur leider ändert sich die Restlänge der Folie nicht linear mit abnehmenden Rollendurchmesser.


Ja, igendwie ist da IMMER  PI daran schuld.

Ich würde sagen, sobalt er die Daten braucht, müssen diese aktuell berechnet werden.


----------



## argv_user (25 Februar 2008)

Pizza schrieb:


> unabhängig davon, das dies mir zuviel Aufwand wäre, kommt es bei der Erfassung des momentanen Durchmessers bei einer Folienstärke von 0,2mm zu solch gravierenden Messfehlern, das man den Rest der Rolle eher schätzen als genau berechnen sollte.





Du hast doch anfangs geschrieben, dass Du den Radius
messen kannst und daraus die Restmenge bestimmen
sollst. Die Genauigkeit der Restmenge richtet sich auch
nach der Genauigkeit der Messung.

Dabei richtet sich die Restmenge nicht danach, was
ursprünglich auf der Rolle war, sondern zum Zeitpunkt
der Messung, also jetzt!

Das bedeutet (gravieren sagte es schon):  Immer
wenn Du wissen willst, was auf der Rolle ist, musst Du
neu rechnen.

(Eine Alternative wäre eine Tabelle mit vorberechneten
Werten, find ich aber hier fehl am Platz).

Andersrum müsstest Du die bereits abgerollte Länge 
messen; das wäre eventuell genauer, aber nur, wenn
die Anfangslänge immer exakt gleich ist.





Pizza schrieb:


> Wenn man weis, wieviel Folie auf einer vollen Rolle ist (Bsp. 2500m bei 300 mm Durchmesser) und man den Durchmesser des leeren Rollenkörpers kennt kann man dies doch in einen Verhältnis setzen.
> Nur leider ändert sich die Restlänge der Folie nicht linear mit abnehmenden Rollendurchmesser.




Mit dem nicht linear hast Du recht: es ist ein Integral.


Nochmal: nimm immer wenn Du die Restlänge brauchst
die Berechnung neu vor.
Auch wenn dabei Messfehler hineinwirken, sie sollten
sich im Laufe des Abrollvorganges gegenseitig aufheben.

Ganz fehlerfrei bleibt das Verfahren nie. Also immer
Toleranzgrenzen einplanen. Wenn die Rolle tatsächlich
leer ist, wird das schon einer merken.

Ich hoffe Du kommst damit weiter.
---------------------

So: ich bin jetzt aber etwas von der Rolle...


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Februar 2008)

... danke an Gravieren und Argv_User für die Klarstellung ...

Wie schon genannt wurde handelt es sich um eine Moment-Aufnahme ...
Gruß
LL


----------



## blasterbock (25 Februar 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, wird Folie doch als Meterware bestellt und geliefert.
Das heißt, Du hast doch eine Ursprungslänge auf deiner Haspel (Rolle, Leerrohr).
Dann brauchst Du doch nur die Takte der Maschine mitzuzählen, um die verbrauchte Länge und somit auch die Restlänge zu wissen.
Mit dem Sensor kannst Du mE lediglich erfassen, ob Du eine volle oder eine teilgefüllte Rolle hast, bzw. kannst Du eine Vorwarnung geben, wenn ein Mindestdurchmesser der Rolle unterschritten wurde.
Ich weiß nicht, welche Messgenauigkeit Dein Sensor bringt und wie die physikalischen Abmessungen der Rolle sind.
Wenn Du z.B. über 500 mm Entfernung messen willst, wird Dein Sensor vielleicht auf +/- 1 mm genau messen, das sind also 5 - 10 Folienlagen als Messfehler. 
Das ist für eine Restlängenanzeige eigentlich nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Pizza (25 Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

eigendlich ist es nicht mein Problem 
ich versuche nur ab und zu eure Lösungen zu verstehen. Weil, ich nicht so in der Materie stehe und noch dazulernen möchte.

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und an einem Beisp. den Umfang jeder einzelnen Lage zu berechnen und diese Längen dann summiert.

Das Problem ist blos, ich komme auf ein anderes Ergebnis als mit dieser Formel

```
Restlänge = Umschlingungen * mittlerer Durchmesser * Pi
```
 
mein Bsp.programm kann man zwar so nicht stehen lassen, geht mächtig zu Lasten der Zykluszeit, aber soll mal meine Gedanken wiederspiegeln.


```
// Anzahl der restlichen Lagen berechnen
//--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      L     #Durchmesser_aktuell        //Durchmesser der Rolle gemessen in mm
      L     #Durchmesser_leer           //Durchmesser des leeren Rollenkörpers in mm
      -R    
      T     #Rest_Durchmesser           //Reststärke der Folie
      L     #Staerke_Folie              // Folienstärke in mm
      L     2.000000e+000
      *R    
      L     #Rest_Durchmesser
      TAK   
      /R    
      T     #Lagenzahl
//---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
// Restlänge berechnen
//---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
//Restlänge zu Beginn auf Null setzen
      L     0.000000e+000
      T     #Restlaenge
      L     #Lagenzahl
      RND                               //Schleifenzähler ermitteln
//Schleifenbeginn
//die Schleife wird in Abhängigkeit der Anzahl der Lagen durchlaufen
//die Berechnung des Umfanges einer einzelnen Lage erfolgt von innen nach außen
//diese werden am Ende summiert
next: T     #Schleife_Int               //Schleifenzähler  als Int
      DTR   
      T     #Schleife_Real              //Schleifenzähler al Real zur weiteren Berechnung
//Durchmesser je Schleifendurchgang
      L     #Staerke_Folie
      L     2.000000e+000
      *R    
      L     #Schleife_Real
      *R    
      T     #Offset
      L     #Durchmesser_aktuell
      TAK   
      -R                                //Durchmesser der einzeln zu berechnenden Lage  
      L     3.140000e+000
      *R    
      T     #Laeng_Lage                 //Länge der einzelnen Lage
      L     #Restlaenge
      +R    
      T     #Restlaenge                 //Restlänge aufaddiert
      L     #Schleife_Int
      LOOP  next
```
 
Welche Berechnung ist denn nun richtig?
Gruß

Pizza


----------



## sensei1 (25 Februar 2008)

*Folienlänge*

L: Restlauflänge
D: Rollendurchmesser
Dh: Hülsendurchmesser
s: Foliendicke

L=Pi/4 *1/s*(D²-D²h)

So müsste es passen


----------



## Sven_HH (25 Februar 2008)

... ich hätte da noch nenn anderen Vorschlag

wie wärs denn mit einer Waage, damit haben wir gute erfahrungen zur Bestimmung von Rest Etiketten auf einer Rolle. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Pizza (25 Februar 2008)

sensei1 schrieb:


> L: Restlauflänge
> D: Rollendurchmesser
> Dh: Hülsendurchmesser
> s: Foliendicke
> ...


 
Cool :-D :-D 

Na da komm ich mit meiner Rechnerei doch fast ran.

Wo findet man solche Formeln  

Gruß

Pizza


----------



## argv_user (25 Februar 2008)

Pizza schrieb:


> Cool :-D :-D
> 
> Na da komm ich mit meiner Rechnerei doch fast ran.
> 
> Wo findet man solche Formeln




Im Mathematikbuch der 9. Klasse !!!


----------



## maxi (25 Februar 2008)

A= GroßerKreis - KleinerKreis = (Pi * d^2 * 0,5) - (Pi * d_mitte^2 * 0,5) 

Angebrochene Rolle = A*k = (k * Pi * d^2 * 0,5) - (k * Pi * d_mitte^2 * 0,5)

Volle Rolle = L/A = L / ( (Pi * d^2 * 0,5) - (Pi * d_mitte^2 * 0,5) )


----------



## Pizza (25 Februar 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Im Mathematikbuch der 9. Klasse !!!


 
Na dann ist auch kein Wunder, das wir alle man nicht darauf gekommen sind.
Ist schon soo lange her.   

Grus

Pizza


----------



## maxi (25 Februar 2008)

Oder die hier halt
http://www.matheraum.de/teximginfo?id=242762&mrsessionid=3e8132ab5bd32bcc9a42a8d255222a7e09765079


----------



## maxi (26 Februar 2008)

voll doof von mir mit der richtigen Formel.
Jetzt bleibt kein Raum mehr für Unfug


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Februar 2008)

... nicht schlecht ...

bei mir kommt da heraus :

Restlänge = Pi * (aktueller Durchmesser - Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers) ^2 / (4 * Folienstärke)

sieht ein bißchen anders aus, nicht wahr ...? Bring auch bestimmt andere Ergebnisse ...
Was ist nun richtig ?

Ich denke, da hat dann *michdan* die Qual der Wahl ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## JoopB (26 Februar 2008)

Larry machen sie keine fehler? 

Ich komme auf die folgende berechenung.

Restlänge = Pi * (aktueller Durchmesser ^2 - Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers ^2 ) / (4 * Folienstärke)

Restlänge = Pi * ((aktueller Durchmesser + Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers)/2) *((aktueller Durchmesser - Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers)/2) / Folienstärke

oder vereinfacht

Restlänge = Pi * (aktueller Durchmesser + Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers)*(aktueller Durchmesser - Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers) / (4*Folienstärke)

Gruss Joop


----------



## MeTh (26 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

musst du die Folienlänge berechnen oder nur feststellen, ob die
Rolle leer ist?

Wenn es nur darum geht, zu überprüfen, dass die Rolle noch Folie hat,
dann würde ich das so wie auf meinem Bild machen.

Ein Ini prüft, wie oft pro Sekunde ein Signal kommt. Wenn das Signal öfters kommt, wird die Rolle leerer. Wenn kein Signal mehr kommt, ist die Folie leer.

Vorraussetztung dafür ist, dass die Rolle keinen Antrieb hat, sondern das die Folie irgendwie abgezogen wird.

Finde Eure Berechnungen echt Cool. Tu mich da immer etwas schwerer wie Ihr.

LG MeTh.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Februar 2008)

@JoopB:  Wie kommst du auf die Formel ?
Nach meiner Aufstellung kommt ein "mittl. Durchmesser ^2" vor - den hast du nicht ... erklär mal ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Februar 2008)

R: Aussenradius
r: Innenradius
D: Aussendurchmesser
d: Innendurchmesser
pi: 3,1415926...
t: thickness, Dicke
l: Länge
lm: mittlere Länge
n: Lagenzahl

D = 2 * R

d = 2 * r

n = (R - r) / t = (D - d) / (2 * t)

lm = ((D + d) / 2) * pi

l = lm * n = (((D + d) / 2) * pi) * ((D - d) / (2 * t))
= (pi * (D + d) * (D - d)) / (4 * t)
= pi * (D^2 - d^2) / (4 * t)


----------



## argv_user (27 Februar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> R: Aussenradius
> r: Innenradius
> D: Aussendurchmesser
> d: Innendurchmesser
> ...



Ich will ja nicht hetzen, aber meinst Du nicht auch
dass das Ganze übersichtlicher bleibt, wenn man
gleich mit dem Radius (=Messgröße) rechnet?

Das mit dem Durchmesser hat nat. seine Berechtigung.

Anekdote:
Ich hatte mal vor etwa 20 Jahren die Aufgabe, einem
Meisterschüler Nachhilfe in Mathe zu geben. U.a. ging
es da um den Kreisinhalt.
Der Deliquent hat stur darauf bestanden, dass man die
Fläche nur mit PI*d²/4 berechnet, die Alternative PI*r² bestritt
er bis zum Schluss...


----------



## maxi (27 Februar 2008)

Ein automatisierer möchte natürlich immer den geneuen istzustand der Folie wissen.


----------



## JoopB (27 Februar 2008)

Larry,

Hier eine kleine erklarrung

In die ZIP file de EXCEL File


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Februar 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht hetzen, aber meinst Du nicht auch dass das Ganze übersichtlicher bleibt, wenn man
> gleich mit dem Radius (=Messgröße) rechnet?
> ...


 
Stimme ich Dir vollständg zu!

mir ging es eher darum, diese These zu widerlegen:



> Restlänge = Pi * (aktueller Durchmesser - Durchmesser des Rollenkörpers) ^2 / (4 * Folienstärke)


----------

